

Need something  - lola1948

I need something and don't know what kind of chat room this is. Am very new at this-1st timer. Can someone please help me and tell me what to do? Is this pro or con here?
======
petercooper
?? You haven't stated what you actually want at all.

You can see what Hacker News is by looking at the front page and checking out
some of the stories and comment threads. If what you want to offer or talk
about somewhat matches what you see there, then you're in the right place. If
not, you're probably not.

